# Snuggle Buddies



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A couple of days after Marlene's post of her dogs laying one atop the other my boys tried out the same pose. Caue especialy, likes to be touching a living thing when he sleeps. I think they are becoming best friends.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AWWWWW... rob those guys are so sweet.... looks like Oakly's a tolerant brother like Dillon


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

AWWWWWWW!!!!!! Totally cute...


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Can't you just feel the love? Great pics!

dg


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

They look very comfy - Oakly looks like he would sleep through anything. 

Hey, how come you don't have dog hair on your couch! Not fair!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

can i just say that color couch is the perfect color for having a light and dark golden LOL


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Awwwwww, they were meant to be together. I love their snuggling.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...too cute Rob!!  They ARE becoming the best of buds...enjoy them! Their noses remind me of Maddie's...all brown...no black in sight!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> can i just say that color couch is the perfect color for having a light and dark golden LOL


ah hah! Maybe that's why you can't see dog hair.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

EddieME said:


> ah hah! Maybe that's why you can't see dog hair.....


Trust me there is more than my fair share of dog hair on every surface of my house.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It is so awesome to see that they are so bonded now!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Too sweet! that first pic reminds me of a game of hide n seek, where Oak didn't go far to hide!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Oakly - does he lay on Caue? They have to like each other!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Is Caue sitting on poor Oackly,in the 1st one? Great pictures!.
I can feel the love,lol!!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> Is Caue sitting on poor Oackly,in the 1st one? Great pictures!.
> I can feel the love,lol!!.


Yes Caue is on top of Oak in that picture. Oakly was snoozing on the couch and Caue thought it was a great idea so he jumped up. Caue is having some issues understanding he is not a little puppy anymore.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

That first one is way cute!!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww... these are great! I've been missing the daily Oakly/Caue fix!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Rob, they are so darn adorable together in those pictures!! If I were you I'd just look at them all the time say "awwwwwwwwwwwww". LOL!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww... don't you just love when they snuggle like that, there both beautiful


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah only a best friend would let you sit on their head like that! LOL!
Cute pictures!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, how utterly cute!!! Caue is just smooshing on top of Oak in that first pic!! They look so great together! Was Caue's nose that pink when he came to you? I thought I remembered it being black...does the 'snow nose' happen that fast?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

sooo cute!! Best buds


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think that's just touching Rob. It's more like smothering. Poor Oakly, he looks so patient.


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Geez, your pictures make me want to slide in there with them on the couch - they just look so darned snuggly!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is so great that they have become snuggle buddies so fast. Poor Oakly being squished by Caue. He must be embarrassed to have it on the forum because most all his poses have been so regal and dignified. They look great together.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> I don't think that's just touching Rob. It's more like smothering. Poor Oakly, he looks so patient.


Oakly is pretty patient but will put Caue in his place when necessary. Caue being an adolescent male just has no idea that he is 65# of muscle. He thinks he is 20# and 12" tall. It should be an interesting weekend with him meeting all his "cousins" (Brothers and sisters dogs)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is so sweet!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That firs tpic looked uncomfortable. LOL What better way to display dominance. Maybe if I had sat on my sister's head back when we were in school she would be such a b... ROFL


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that first pic is just great, looks like they've been best buddies forever


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Was Caue's nose that pink when he came to you? I thought I remembered it being black...does the 'snow nose' happen that fast?


 
you got me thinking about this and i had to go back and look at some photos of the transport - it was definately darker, so i guess he got his snow nose pretty quickly


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

It must be hard to remember the days of only having Oakly. They look wonderful together-two Goldens are always better than one!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Those pics are a hoot! Love the first one, poor Oakly! It's great that they're getting along so well.


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Omigosh, so sweet! It's lovely to see them getting on so well.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww, shmoosh buddies, what a great pic, Rob:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe Oakly was cold?! Great pics!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sweet photos, lovely to see, Asha and Hudson love each other, but are not close like that.


----------

